# Scared of the water .....



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

I have had problems with the swimming bit .....my guy was weary about water as a pup ..he would walk in it but didnt like going to where he had to swim ......one incident that happened was ....I was fishing on a dock and he came running full speed at me ....couldnt throw on the brakes and dove head first into deep water....he figured it out and swam to shore ...but ever since he has been scared...that happened in late oct when he was about 3 3 1/2 months old....since then there was not much water but alot of ice so getting him used to the water was impossible.....now as an 8 1/2 month old...he still doesnt like the water....I'll throw a tennis ball into the water and he'll run and then stop with the water around his ankles barking .....since he hasnt had any exposure of being in the water since the incident ...do you think that being in the water and having him swim with my fiance and I this summer will help this out ??? has anyone else had this problem &#8230;.??? And what did you do to overcome this ???? should we get him to swim with us in a pool first and then move to lakes ...????

Hopefully someone can help me out

thanks again

Clu__82


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

What kind of dog is it?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

wait until it hot out and the water is warmer then

Its very helpful if you can find someone else that has a dog that likes the water if you can and it gets along with your dog bring it with

2) next find a creek with a firm bottom that is real shallow and wade across it you want it to be shallow enough that the dog can walk all the way across without losing its footing

run the dogs some so hes hot and then wade the creek sit down in the water and just let him play in it walk across the creek back and forth and let him follow you, dont touch him or drag him in just let him do it on his own gradually work into an area where he has to swim a few feet

progressively work to deeper water if you and your buddies dog swim it he will probably go right in.

the key is make it a place he want to go pick a stretch of hot days


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

BOB

very good, I was just going to say he is your friend. If he trusts you and you are in the water, he will come in with you. Even if you go into the water, and hold him up while he paddles around. Just watch out for the feet. One of the dogs I have now would paddle so hard with his head way out of the water, and I used this trick and he calmed down. Now he fells really good in the water, and won't think twice about jumping in.

It is amazing how much your dog trusts you. I have taken off skiing and wakeboarding from the dock, and had my dogs follow me. Take one pass and come back by and the dogs are 150 yards out in the lake looking for me.

They truely are mans best friend!

Good luck!


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

The dog I bought last summer couldent swim a lick when I brought him home, first dog ever seen I seen that couldent swim at all  Hes learned a lilttle from the Chessie, but still has a ways to go. Sounds like I will have to try Bobs method out, I have tried every thing else including putting a life jacket around his middle to get his back feet off the bottom. He will kick with his front feet, but wont relax and let his butt come to the surface :-? The Chessie on the other hand you couldent take her ice fishing with you when she was a pup, you couldent keep her outa the spearing holes :evil: she would paddle around all day in that ice cold water if you let her.


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

I have waded out with many dogs.It seems that you must slowly rebuild yoour dogs confidence in water.Like everything else in training take it slow and everything will work out.


----------



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

Everything that each and everyone of you say makes total sense....I was thinking along the same lines but it is still nice to hear of other people thathave had similar problems and have worked them out ....so thanks again and please if others have comments they are welcomed

Thanks again

Clu__82


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Do what bob stated...... Find a warm day and just wade out into the water. See if he follows. Also the creek with a firm bottom or gravel bar does wonders. Just walk across and see if he will follow and the work from there.

It takes some time. Also if another dog that swims is along it will help also....kinda like peer pressure. But don't throw balls or dummys. That is a long way off.


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

Same thing happened to my dog.

Took me about the full summer to get her passed it.

Good luck, Let us know how it goes.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

On a hot day get a lawn chair and cooler... set it up in the water ... your dog will figure it out about 2-3 cold ones into it. As Bob said, his love for you will be enough to get himin the water at his own speed. I would avoid throwing anything into the water for him to retreive though... you do not want any negative situation to be linked to retreiving... that is a hard association to break. It is not worth the chance that the strength of his retreiving ability will break the anxiety... it could backfire.

Just put your dog in a positive situation... without a lot of other stress... like large crowds, boats and such... and he will regain his confidence.


----------



## mdaniel (May 2, 2007)

Ok as I see you have a problem with the dog not wanting to swim. As I had the same problem with a Golden Retreiver. And this is the only way you are going to fix it. Remember a dog has fears just like you and me. 
Find a place as where you and the dog can swim, take the dog in the water with you and always tell Him/Her it's ok and good. Start in the shallow parts first and keep going deeper. As the dogs paws can not touch the bottom call to him/her and make it a play full thing. It takes time and pactience to overcome the fear the dog has had. Just remember to make it playful shallow and then farther away from the dog.

Good Luck, As this is what made mine over come the fear.


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

I to have the same problem.

Dog will run in 1 1/2 water all day on lakes shore. At home will go and lay in the kiddy pool completely covering her body. She will dunk her head underwater to retrieve a ball if I throw it in the kiddy pool.

However she will not swim at all. she gets to her neck and then stops. I've been slowly working with her and shes getting closer but will see. I've been walking out in my waders and throwing a ball a little farther each time. The lake I frequent has about a 200' area before it really starts to drop off.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

find acreek that forces her to swim start in an area that the sides are close


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

That's what you all get for not using Chesapeakes. :wink:


----------



## mdaniel (May 2, 2007)

Hi all that are having a problem with Fetch in water and land. As we all have fears and Training ideals. I have a Web site that if read will give you a peace of mind and how your Dog thinks. I have read all the articles and have trained Goldens and this article is how I've trained before..
Now I have a Yellow Lab which is five and read these to refresh myself.. Training is a proccess.. like teaching a child to walk.. 
I think you all will like this Web Site and hope that you send me back some feedback..
http://www.ducks.org/Hunting/RetrieverT ... artII.html

:lol:


----------

